# '78 Toyota FJ40 /////ALPINE system



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's a system I did for my friend.
The vehicle: 1978 FJ40 he has owned for the past 27 years.

5.3 motor by Turnkey
Suspension, dash, cage, headers and assembly by Shannon Campbell
Turbo 400
Dana 60's 
Atlas
4-link
ARB air lockers
39's

Now on to the good stuff

/////ALPINE:

CDA-9884
Sirius
PDX-4.100 
PDX-1.600 
SPR-17S 
SPR-17C 
SWR-1042 

ProArmor iPod billet mount
Optima Red Top


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

That's a cool looking jeep. I sure wouldn't mind having one. I like the set-up with the sub up front, but I hope he has a top or keeps the thing garaged because, otherwise, you might as well put an "up for grabs" sign on the windshield. Did you do any sound deadening? ... j/k. Nice job though. Looks like a nice ride to the beach.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

How are you going to protect the system against water damage?


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

sweet ride, but shouldnt this be moved to a different section


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

Autiophile said:


> It's an FJ40 (maybe you were using the term "jeep" generally) and if he all he does is drive it to the beach I'll personally come steal it and give it a better home climbing rocks, especially out west where there are so many good trails.


Yep, I was using jeep as a general term. And if you end up taking it off his hands, with permission of course , be careful not to leave any of those speaker pods behind hehe.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

King Nothing said:


> sweet ride, but shouldnt this be moved to a different section


I didn't want to put it in the SQ section. What section should this be moved to? I will ask a moderator to move it.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> How are you going to protect the system against water damage?


There is a soft top on it to help if there is any rain on the trails.
This is a rock crawler only. Stored in the garage 100%. Sometimes taken out around town, never left unattended.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Does he ever cross rivers/streams in it?


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

No rivers, some small streams.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

cool beans. Looks good Jon. I guess it wouldn't be a bad idea to have some jams while climbing rocks and whatnot.


----------



## Kerpal (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, nice rig.Very simple, but with all the right hardware and extremely high quality work. I love the welds on the headers!

What did you use for the sleeving on the power cables to the amps? It looks very clean and I assume it would ad some extra protection against cuts and abrasions(?).


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Kerpal said:


> Wow, nice rig.Very simple, but with all the right hardware and extremely high quality work. I love the welds on the headers!
> 
> What did you use for the sleeving on the power cables to the amps? It looks very clean and I assume it would ad some extra protection against cuts and abrasions(?).


Thank you very much. 

The sleeving is Techflex:Techflex Expandable Sleeving - wire and cable management experts


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

im in love. one of my favorite trucks ever built. hes got every bit of 40k in that thing i'd bet. you do beautiful work as well.


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

This would have been a great candidate for the marine PDX's. They look cool too.


----------



## AdrianD (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice system. 
1 question : What are the control arms in the rear for when you have leaf-springs ? Can't see how those would prevent axle wrap if that's what they are for 

Other than that I really like the rig


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

The marine PDX's were not out yet when I did the install.

The control arms (4-Link) are used to prevent axle wrap and keep every thing in the rear end aligned.


----------



## trust7 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## SSCustoms (Oct 16, 2008)

Gorgeous truck and great install! I have a Jeep install coming up that I may borrow some ideas for.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

love FJ40s...my roots in cars began in off roading...i vow that one day, i will own one of my three favorite classic 4x4s... FJ40, original bronco, or international scout...

one of those three...i shall have one day and get back into off roading


----------



## trust7 (Jan 30, 2009)

Rock climbers are fun.


----------

